# Unexpected Delivery...



## Lordbud (Oct 22, 2016)

I won this bottle on ebay. Fairly common tooled crown, but this example has very little wear on the lower embossing. Usually this area of embossing shows the results of heavy case wear. So I figured an upgrade for a reasonable price. However check out the tracking info. This was a post office error. Went all the way from Santa Fe, NM to Guam, back through Hawaii ...funny deal. Bottle arrived intact and undamaged.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 22, 2016)

Crazy tracking. Great that the bottle is so clean. Thanks for sharing. :flag:


----------



## RCO (Oct 24, 2016)

why on earth did it go to Guam ? that is crazy and makes no sense


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 27, 2016)

My guess would be that they put it on the wrong plane by accident.  We once ordered something as a gift from the States, and it took ages to arrive and when it finally did we saw that it had been all the way to Italy and back.


----------

